# Has anybody got a Burstner I821g in Cardiff area?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Some friends of ours (who are subscribers on here, but are complete duffers on posting!) are looking at the possibilities of the above model Burstner, and wonder whether anybody in the Cardiff area has one that they can come & have a look at? Please Pm me and / or Heulwen (wendy) - I'll contact her if she doesn't respond!!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry,haven't got a I821g but can't recommend Burstner highly enough.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We have an 821g' but were in the forest of dean ' about 30 to 40 minutes away. They would be welcome to have a look


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Bh, will get a message to wendy. they are south west of Cardiff...


----------

